# An appeal for workers



## Pergamum (Oct 12, 2010)

The following is an appeal from a friend of the PB:





Brethren,


Please use me as a missionary resource. I know of many open doors and
opportunities that I cannot exploit because there is simply not the workers to
run through the open doors.

I am right now at a meeting focused on mobilization and training new workers for the field. The situation in America came up. Many Americans my age are in delayed adolesence, have a sense of entitlement, lack perseverance, lack biblical literacy, and are eyeball deep in debt, i.e., unfit for missionary service.

Many youth in our calvinistic churches are solidly biblically fed and are
just good solid youth.

My desire is that we intentionally engage and mobilize these young men and
women!


This is not only my open invitation but also my plea for you pastors to approach
these most promising youth and challenge them to consider missions. Please take the initiative and ask some to pray and seriously consider missions.

If you want practical info on logistics or training for the field, please give them my email: oct31st1517 at hotmail dot com

I am willing to correspond with anyone who is interested.

It is my pleasure to reflect that God not only saved me, not only called me into
missions, but also allows me to bless others who may also be called into
missions. Please bless me by connecting me and linking me up with those
desiring info on missionary work.

Use me as a resource person.




NEEDS:

We need pastors, bible teachers, school teachers, literacy workers, nurses,
development workers, english teachers. Single women are also useful in engaging
tribal and muslim women, two groups often closed off to men. There are enough
potential scenerios that we can find a fit for God-called servants.

Thank you for your time.


TJ


----------

